# 20 gallon 5 way divided betta setup



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi everyone,

For the last few weeks, I've been "building" a 20 gallon that's divided into five sections. Each betta will have approximately 4 gallons. Today, I added fish! Currently there are 2 males and female. I'm really happy with the way it turned out. It's not perfect but it works.

Materials:
20g high
Fiberglass window screen
Silicone (NOT mold and mildew resistant)
Exacto Knife to cut window screen to size and to scrape off excess silicone

It is still a work in progress - the decor needs a major overhaul. Live plants will be added and more rock features. A background will be added as well!

Pictures!

The tank over all:








Facing off through the screening:








Saying hello:

















Currently I have two males and a female in them - watching them interact through the screen is hilarious. I wasn't sure if they would be able to see each other, but apparently they can!

The sections are quite tall but they have been using the whole space. 

I'll be updating the thread as more fish are added and the tank is improved upon.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Wow. I have never seen a 20 tall divided. Very interesting! For plants, I strongly recommend you get some anacharis. It is a very tall growing plant that would work wonderfully in your tank. You could also get some java or christmas moss for the floor. This would probably work best because there is sometimes a problem with enough light getting to the bottom in such tall tanks. 

As a side note, if you take black electrical tape and put it over where the dividers are on the outside, the tank will look a lot more... professional. Not sure why, but it really does help.


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you! The electrical tape idea is BRILLIANT! I tried to make the divisions as neat as possible, but I'm not very handy so they were not as nice as I had hoped.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I don't think it is even about being handy. I have never seen a divided tank look good without tape. I just don't think it can.

I actually used tape and a thermometer for my cover-up.


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I'm going to have to steal your tape + thermometer idea.

And your aquarium is lovely, btw!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a divided tank without tape that looks better than the one posted with tape 

I have my 10g with tape, its a great idea to add it. Covers up any unsteady hand work or boo boos LOL Tank looks great! I personally would have divided 4 times though, to give them more side to side space.

Edit to add, those stick on thermometers are not the best to use with tanks, something that is IN the water works better.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

I have tape on my divided 20l & it looks great.. Cant tell its not part of the original tank unless you look clode. I agree thoguh about the thermometers. The stick on ones are crummy. 

On topic though. OP i am impressed that you managed to get everything togeather with that narrow of cubicles. I have a 20 long divided 4 ways & its a PITA.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

bastage said:


> On topic though. OP i am impressed that you managed to get everything togeather with that narrow of cubicles. I have a 20 long divided 4 ways & its a PITA.


I agree. I have a 20G long too- divided into 4 sections. I wrestled with it the first time I set it up. Ugh


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

It was not easy! It took me lots of trial and error. I ended up making the sections much larger then needed so that they were easy to work with. I siliconed one side, the clothes pinned the excess and repeated with the other 3 sections. Then once that had dried, I siliconed the bottom sections - I turned the tank on its side which made getting my hands in the sections a bit easier. And then I did the other sides. There was much frustration and cursing and re-siliconing along the way though. :lol:


----------



## Brian10962001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Here's the 10 and the 20 I just divided. The ten gallon has a 7in section in the middle, 6.5 on the outside but looks even because of the glass. The 20 is evenly divided into a pair of 5 gallon, and a 10 gallon section. The camera angle makes them look weird but they're all level and look even when you're actually looking at them.


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

Those look great brian!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

you can always use foamies as well and cut out shapes similar to this http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/162/4/f/foamies_blue_by_blacksoule-d3imkxh.jpg or designed however you want .. then stick them on with the command brand dual sided poster stickies that remove clean looks like this http://www.inspiredhomeoffice.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/posterstrips.jpg 

^_^


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

My mom was admiring the divided tank and then went "Hey, wait a moment... is the blue fish and the orange fish in the same section?"

Me: :shock: EEEEEKKK! *runs to get net*

Well there is a bit of a design flaw... there is an inch of "extra" divider, but since the hood has a bit of a curve to it, there is an inch of space between the divider and the hood. I guess the orange male jumped. 

Thankfully they were just chilling and neither one seems to have gotten hurt. I moved the orange betta (the escape artist) into my community tank but he got beat up by the bristlenose pleco over night, I believe, and now has a large split down his tail. So he is back in the divided tank, but with a section of empty space between him and the blue male. 

So, I'm going to have to figure out how to fix this problem to ensure there is no "visiting".


----------

